# Fan making noise through speakers.



## KarmaIsMyBitch (Sep 24, 2020)

Since you just changed electrical components, I'd say to check all of your grounds and electrical connections. Any time you have electrical items affecting what's coming out of your speakers, that's usually the culprit.


----------

